# New Michael Myers Mask due in 2011



## undead_october (Nov 18, 2010)

For those who are hardcore fans, like I am, of the original Michael Myers/Halloween 1 and 2...This will be of intereset to you. Until this point we have had a ton of imitation Myers mask that only resemble myers. Some look nothing like him at all. The only way to get something close to the original mask was to buy from a skilled studio or independent artist. This, of course, commands some heavy prices...Say $300-$900. However, there is a new mask set for mass production, that seems to look probably the closest to the original. Here is the link with the prototype.

http://www.halloweenmovies.com/latestnews/2010/09/all-new-officially-licensed-michael-myers-mask/


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Looks real good so far. Hope it gets to the stores still looking that good. The independant guys have had it easy since everything liscensed look so bad. I never understood why thats the case always. If a dude in his garage can produce a nice Myers mask, why cant the liscenced companies get a good one on the mass market? Its just been fail after fail with those, lol..It does look promising though..Id buy one.


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

I don't know if it's public knowledge yet, so I don't want to say too much but a newer mask company will have the license for the Myers mask going into 2012. Their sculptor is one of those independent artists who produced one of, if not "the" best, Myers masks available. I am really excited to finally see that a quality Myers mask will be commercially available next year. Knowing who's behind the license, this will be an awesome mask!


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

It sounds like Don Post / PMG will release this newer more accurate version in the article that Undead october posted (thanks BTW!!!) 

Back in 2004 I belive, Rubies Costume Co. made a line of Myers masks and Costumes, but failed to secure the proper licence. I have seen the Rubies Catalog with all the photos etc... I'm not sure what happend to all the product that was made and unable to sell, but I'm sure those are worth a lot. Ever since I can remeber, Don Post has the official license to sell all "Halloween" movie masks, costumes, and props.

So I guess we'll have to wait to see what happens with this new version. I love it and would love to own one!


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

Cinema Secrets actually held the license for a few years before Don Post had it (or got it back) a few years ago. For years Don Post sold a Michael Myers mask simply called "the Mask" because it was not licensed... they couldn't call it Michael Myers. That has since changed of course.

Honestly guys, I don't think you'll see anything different for 2011 on Myers. I could be wrong, but they did not show anything new at the tradeshow. The license expires this October and it's changing hands to a new company. Then we'll see a new version in 2012.


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

Right... Cinema Secrets version is also quite the collectible! I forgot about them...

Either way... I look forward to the new version!


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Yea good ol mike is the king of Halloween scary.


----------



## undead_october (Nov 18, 2010)

I believe that all the independent Myers mask makers are not allowed to sell their renditions anymore... I think the only way to get an independent one now is from an individual who is willing to part with it.. As far as the license switching in October, that is a bit disappointing because now we will have to wait another year. That is unless this new mask turns out awesome. This new mask looks like it will be good...However, I am not sure it will be dead on like the independents.

Hello Halloweenasylum... I will ask the question, but you do not have to answer.... It wouldn't be NAG who is going to be the new sculptor for the alleged 2012 version is it?.. If it is and those get mass produced.. They will be the hottest masks ever.. In all my years, I think he created one of, if not the most dead on, look a like Myers mask ever .


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Justin with Nightowl did a good one. I had a couple of the mass produced CS ones, they looked good but were a bit flimsy...sold 'em at a nice price though. Ive had some indy ones off and on and I prefer the thick castings..But they are always kinda small. 

Thats also a huge heated debate as to what indy maker did the best MM mask..lol, it never ends!


----------



## undead_october (Nov 18, 2010)

Yes, Night owl did have an incredible one as well


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Sorry to resurrect an old topic, but are there any updates to this? I'm _very_ interested.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

The new Myers mask is "supposed" to be available this year, but I havent seen anything for it. I believe they were still working on the licensing issues.

I do know that the DP Halloween III masks are going to be available for mass retail release next year.


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

Shadowbat said:


> The new Myers mask is "supposed" to be available this year, but I havent seen anything for it. I believe they were still working on the licensing issues.
> 
> I do know that the DP Halloween III masks are going to be available for mass retail release next year.


Ooo, what's your scoop on the Halloween III masks? I heard the same, but not done by Don Post. But I've been sworn to secrecy, lol.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

We were discussing it here in the Myers thread:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/horro...myers-halloween-open-discussion-thread-2.html


DP premiered the masks at Maskfest.


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

Thanks for the update, I missed that thread! I've sent an email off to my "source" to get an update. I can only say that I've heard about some exciting licenses that will be available for 2012... I love masks, it's how I got started in this business. I was a big fan of Illusive Concepts masks and they are the first masks I ever sold. So when I heard about a bunch of horror licenses coming out and going to a company that will deliver some kick a$$ masks, I was psyched. Usually mass produced licensed product fails to deliver anything we want, but not anymore... all that is going to change next year! Sure Jason and Freddy will still be bland, but one step at a time


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

Ah finally. H3 masks that I can actually afford.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

TrickRTreater said:


> Ah finally. H3 masks that I can actually afford.



Yeah, no kidding. Im really looking forward to these.


----------



## sweetdiggity (Jul 19, 2011)

Seeing those masks actually makes me want to watch H3. And I have that song stuck in my head "Silver Shamrock!"
The movie isn't _that_ bad. 

Love the masks, especially the pumpkin one.


----------



## HorseFilms (Jul 19, 2011)

Looks like Shatner to me. I love the Silver Shamrock masks, too.


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

wow it really would be a awesome thing to have a bunch of kids or adults runnining around on halloween night that actually look like the real myers mask, I will never forget i was about 12 and went to cinema secretes and my mom bought me a real prop mask for like 200 bucks! I had it till i was about 15. didint take good care of it ( wore it alot, sweated in it, didint store it right) so finally it just become nothing and I honoslty cant remember what happend to it. Ive worked at halloween costume shops and have never came across a legit look alike.. let's hope it does get let loose this year to the public!! ps. Myers is King......


----------



## Dullahan (Aug 9, 2010)

HorseFilms said:


> Looks like Shatner to me. I love the Silver Shamrock masks, too.


Interestingly enough, not sure if it has been mentioned yet, when John Carpernter was filming Halloween he had gone way over budget before getting a crucial piece of the set -- Michael Myers' mask. He gave an inter a couple bucks and said, 'Head down to the store and get me a mask -- any mask' The guy returned a short while later with a "Captain Kirk" Mask.

They gave it a quick paint job and Myers had his mask.


----------

